# Bohnenanbau



## kullerbär_2010 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe mich dieses Jah als erstes mal mit Buschbohnen eingdeckt, sind auch schon so 15cm hoch und gedeihen ganz gut. Muss ich irgendwas besonderes beachten? Krankheiten oder Befall? Nächstes Jahr möchte ich mir dann ein Spalier für Rankbohnen (oder Stangenbohnen) bauen. Kann man denn in unseren Breiten (Thüringer Wald) auch Kidney Bohnen im Freiland anbauen? Oder bräuchte ich dazu ein Gewächshaus?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bohnenanbau*

Das Einzigste was mir einfällt: Bohnen und Erbsen niemals mit Stickstoffdünger düngen! Als Schmetterlingsblüttler produzieren sie aus Luftstickstoff selber Nitrat. Deshalb muss der Standort nächstes Jahr auch gewechselt werden.


----------



## bekamax (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bohnenanbau*

Hi, 

anhäufeln nicht vergessen!

LG Karin


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bohnenanbau*

Hallo Neuemmendorfer und bekamax,
danke für Eure Antworten, düngen brauch ich dieses Jahr glaub ich garnicht, weil das Hochbeet erst neu ist und da sooo viel Mist drinne ist, das reicht erstmal. Mit dem Anhäufeln das habe ich gemacht, das hat mir meine Oma gesagt. Ein bisschen Angst habe ich, wenn es jetzt ja die nächsten 2 Wochen weiterregnet wegen dem Mehltau oder Fäule...oder ist das nicht so dramatisch, weil das Wasser fließt ja nach unten durchs Beet ab?!


----------



## laolamia (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bohnenanbau*

mach dir keine sorgen, bohnen gelingen immer 
also ich leg immer alle 14 tage neue dann hab ich welche bis zum frost.

gruss
marco


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bohnenanbau*

@laolamia So viel Platz habe ich nicht, wieviel Abstand hast du zwischen den Pflanzen?


----------

